# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث (حق المتهم في محاكمة سريعة) كاملاً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

حق المتهم في محاكمة سريعة 

الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي 

كلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة 


للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

*التفرقة بين المحاكمة السريعة والمحاكمة المتسرعة :*


يقصد بالمحاكمة السريعة المحاكمة التي تجري في مدة معقولة . وقد فضلت الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان استعمال تعبير المحاكمة المعقولة .

 وبالتالي يبين الفارق بين المحاكمة السريعة والمحاكمة المتسرعة . هذا الأخيرة تجري بالمخالفة لضمانات الدفاع وأحيانا تجري بالمخالفة لشرط القاضي الطبيعي وطرق الطعن. 

وهذا النوع من المحاكمات يخالف حقوق الإنسان. فالقضاء الجنائي لا يعرف القضاء المستعجل الذي تعرفه المنازعات المدنية.

----------

